

IBNIZ: audio/visual VM and esoteric programming language - kinetik
http://countercomplex.blogspot.com/2011/12/ibniz-hardcore-audiovisual-virtual.html

======
nandemo
Forth Haiku, linked in the comments, is also interesting:

<http://forthsalon.appspot.com/>

------
listening
Interesting blog.

"radical low-complexity"

Love that.

"Retro"? Nah.

More like:

\- responsive,

\- easier to understand,

\- capable and worthy of being maintained and repaired

\- hence "built to last".

"Radical"? Nah.

More like: "Practical."

------
oscilloscope
Some effects found after playing for a few minutes:

    
    
      dp**                 \ rolling columns
      dp*/                 \ teal and magenta rainbow quadrants
      wrd*                 \ rounded square field
      v8Msdv*vd*^wpp8r-    \ dripping columns
    

Click F12 and scroll to the bottom to find several examples to start from.

~~~
Scaevolus
dp = dup pop = nop

------
pwang
This is awesome.

------
tlack
I have no idea what I just watched but I thoroughly enjoyed it. More esoterica
on HN please!

